# FCS Gathering Winter 2007 Thread!!!



## Guro Harold (Jan 15, 2007)

Group photo!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 17, 2007)

This clip is of Tuhon Ray demonstrating techniques with a Barong trainer.

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Karambit (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks Palusut! Ray never ceases to amaze me.His techniques,application of physics and lightning speed are top shelf in FMA. He's mastered every weapon from nunchuck,sticks,flexible weapons and almost every type of blade. I hear he's great with projectiles and a real good grappler too.


----------



## Carol (Jan 18, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## graywolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Can anyone give me Tuhon Ray's e-mail address. ray@fcskali.com does not deliver.I need to contact him about an order.Cordially,Howard Vanderbeck


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 18, 2007)

graywolf said:


> Can anyone give me Tuhon Ray's e-mail address. ray@fcskali.com does not deliver.I need to contact him about an order.Cordially,Howard Vanderbeck


 
Hi Howard,

I sent you a PM. I called Tuhon Ray regarding your order.

Tuhon Ray was made aware of the email issue at the Gathering this last weekend.

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for the clip Palusut!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 19, 2007)

New clip featuring Tuhon Ray performing knife tapping, mano defending blade entries, blade vs blade, Pambuan Arnis Espada Y Daga, Pambuan Arnis Challenge Match Carenza (Kuya Guro Woody vs Guro Albert), Ama Guro Raffy vs Kuya Guro Woody).

Enjoy!!!


----------



## SHADOW (Jan 19, 2007)

Good stuff.. Does Tuhon Ray have new DVD's ready for release soon??


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 21, 2007)

SHADOW said:


> Good stuff.. Does Tuhon Ray have new DVD's ready for release soon??


Hi Shadow,

I talked to Tuhon Ray who said its hard to determine what Shadow doesn't have in terms of DVDs .

He said that there will be some other DVDs released soon.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## SHADOW (Jan 21, 2007)

LOL Palasut...Thank you.. What can I say.. Good Material is good material..And ALL of the FCS material is good..


Take care my friend.


----------

